# For all those who work out at a gym



## BoringPlanet2 (Apr 23, 2008)

So i've been working out for a while now at home, and really wanna join a gym, I feel I reached a maximum of what working out at home can get me (with what I have). I'm in pretty decent shape though.

My anxiety isn't too bad as it was before with things but signing up for a gym scares the **** out of me. I really wanna do it too but im terrefied.

So how did you guys do it? 

Heres whats basically going on in my head that makes me anxious, I really hope you guys can help. Some of these things might seem really stupid.

Don't really know gym etticate (sp?)
Do I have to carry a towel with me and wipe down the machines I use?
Will it look wierd if I just come dressed in my gym clothes, and not change in the lockers? 
And just leave afterwards without changing or anything?
I'm not really familiar with gym equipment?
What the hell do you do between sets, cuz i don't want to just stand around?
what do you wear to the gym just shorts and tshirt I guess?
The thought of people seeing me workout scares the **** out of me.

i'll post more more questions later.

Anyway theres 2 gyms in my area, one is a dolphi fitness and the other a planet fitness. 

Planet fitness seems ok since its only $20 per month. The only thing that sucks is they won't let you do deadlifts and make noise while lifting, which is not bad since I'd be to anxious to do any of those things. Don't know much about dolphin fitness.

Which should I join? any other suggestions? 

I really wanna do this but my anxiety is really stopping me.


----------



## ToEkNeE (Aug 20, 2004)

I was really scared to go sign up for a gym membership too, but when I finally did, I realized there was no reason to freak out. Just remember the people who work there are there to help YOU out. All the expectations are on them to sell to YOU. Don't worry about how you're acting, or if anyone's looking at you... and they are there to help you with the equipment if you need them to. I just learned by looking at the pictures on the weight machines  

At first it's hard to go to the gym and not feel like everyone's looking at you, but the more you go, the easier it gets, and eventually you learn it doesn't really matter. The more you do something the easier it gets. I used to have SA so bad I was afraid to go shopping... anywhere. But I just kept going to the store or anywhere I felt uncomfortable, and now it's easy.

I'm not saying I don't still have really rough days, but all you have to do is learn to take control of this. Even though the fear is really big, if you keep facing it, eventually it will be nothing at all.

So, be strong, shut your brain off for a sec. drive to the gym, and sign up already!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't really know gym etticate (sp?)
People don’t follow it anyway

Do I have to carry a towel with me and wipe down the machines I use?
some clubs (if not all by now) require you to wipe your sweat but it is not enforced

Will it look wierd if I just come dressed in my gym clothes, and not change in the lockers? 
no. some people get dressed in the locker room, some come dressed ready for a workout

And just leave afterwards without changing or anything?
no. some people shower and dress in the locker room, some just go straight out the door after a workout

I'm not really familiar with gym equipment?
go online and familiarized yourself with it. You can always ask a trainer for help on how to use equipment but for someone with SA this might be a problem. Equipment is pretty easy to use though so don’t worry about it

What the hell do you do between sets, cuz i don't want to just stand around?
drink water or just sit/stand there. A lot of people that workout alone do this

what do you wear to the gym just shorts and tshirt I guess?
that’s fine

The thought of people seeing me workout scares the **** out of me.
Common problem even with people without SA but unless youre a scantily-clad female, are very strong, grunt like youre in labour when lifting/pulling the weight or are obviously on steroids, people will not notice you working out.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

its' funny, i used to go to the gym for 4 years, then i stopped going. I used the gym at my university. it was nervewracking the first time i went, but then things started to smooth out and it didn't bother me anymore. I stopped going because I felt it started to get boring.

I actually work out at home now, i dance, I stretch, and I find it so much better working out at home because i can do it in the privacy of my own home, i don't have to wait for any machines, wipe machines with windex bottles, etc.


----------



## BoringPlanet2 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys I appreciate all the responses...I'm got the 2 week trial memebership for dolphin fitness and I'm planning on going on tuesday

btw whats the least crowded time during the day, I'll probably go in at 2 -3 pm..i perfer for the first couple of visits to go when its least crowded


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

BoringPlanet2 said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all the responses...I'm got the 2 week trial memebership for dolphin fitness and I'm planning on going on tuesday
> 
> btw whats the least crowded time during the day, I'll probably go in at 2 -3 pm..i perfer for the first couple of visits to go when its least crowded


for years ive been going at 4am (unrelated to SA) so theres hardly any people there. but a years ago i would go around 10am and 1-2pm and it would be fairly empty


----------

